# Migrant Caravan passed through Mexico City. The Aftermath.



## The Purge

THIS is what the supposed TENT CITY will look like after ONE DAY of having these diseases vermin rounded up....the answer is they come across  IMMEDIATELY PUT THEM IN BUSSES  and send them back!!!!

Migrant Caravan passed through Mexico City. The Aftermath.

*YouTube.com ^ *

After generously given the refugees food, clothes and hospitality. We're thanked with the remains


----------



## Dan Stubbs

The Purge said:


> THIS is what the supposed TENT CITY will look like after ONE DAY of having these diseases vermin rounded up....the answer is they come across  IMMEDIATELY PUT THEM IN BUSSES  and send them back!!!!
> 
> Migrant Caravan passed through Mexico City. The Aftermath.
> 
> *YouTube.com ^ *
> 
> After generously given the refugees food, clothes and hospitality. We're thanked with the remains


*Hope they don't burn down a building like the last place they stopped.   Fire is a violent incident and against the law in Mexico.*


----------



## The Irish Ram

Since Mexico welcomed them in,  these people are undocumented citizens of Mexico now.  They have made it to safety.  No reason to go any farther...


----------



## Big Black Dog

When they get to the US, and they will and also be allowed to enter our country, they should all be made to reside in Nancy Pelosi’s hometown.


----------



## harmonica

this is an invasion/threat from Mexico
we should set up a safety zone inside Mexico [ using the military if needed ] 
that zone should be patrolled by the military so no one gets near the US


----------



## Claudette

If Mexico wants them they can have them.

Not one of them should be allowed to step one foot into America.

The military is on the border waiting for these assholes.


----------



## Polishprince

The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.


----------



## Claudette

Color me shocked I tell ya. Just shocked.


----------



## miketx

Claudette said:


> Color me shocked I tell ya. Just shocked.


I can't believe Mexico can't stop them. Then again, maybe all the people who could have are already here.


----------



## Sunni Man

Let them cross the border and go straight to San Francisco.

They will fit right in.  ...


----------



## Penelope

Time to hide under your bed till after the election. LOL.


----------



## Polishprince

miketx said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me shocked I tell ya. Just shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Mexico can't stop them. Then again, maybe all the people who could have are already here.
Click to expand...



A Guatemalan official was on TV last night with Laura and explained that the Liberal Caravan puts their babies and women at the front of the mob for the optics, putting soldiers in a very touchy situation.   Sure, they "could" stop them, but the optics would be terrible. If America would have put women and children on the front lines in Normandy, maybe bloodshed could have been saved as the Nazis would not want to be accused of killing defenseless babies.


----------



## miketx

Polishprince said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me shocked I tell ya. Just shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Mexico can't stop them. Then again, maybe all the people who could have are already here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Guatemalan official was on TV last night with Laura and explained that the Liberal Caravan puts their babies and women at the front of the mob for the optics, putting soldiers in a very touchy situation.   Sure, they "could" stop them, but the optics would be terrible. If America would have put women and children on the front lines in Normandy, maybe bloodshed could have been saved as the Nazis would not want to be accused of killing defenseless babies.
Click to expand...

Which to me means nothing. Mexico should be stopping them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Polishprince said:


> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.


But liberals are all for the environment..You should see the train tracks in Fairfax Va, this is a migration stop for illegals to NY and other places.  At one time Fairfax was a beautiful neighborhood, today, it looks like "the hood" of southeast DC.  Dirty mattresses, beer bottles and cartons of cigarettes all over the tracks...But then Fairfax is a very liberal county.  Elections have consequences, Virginia voted in again a liberal PRO SANCTUARY STATE governor, they deserve all the misery those illegals bring with them.


----------



## night_son

Polishprince said:


> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.



While agree with your sentiment, and fully about the threat posed by the caravan, come on! If you've ever been to Mexico City, well you know certain districts have been trashed since before the 80's.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Polishprince said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me shocked I tell ya. Just shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Mexico can't stop them. Then again, maybe all the people who could have are already here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Guatemalan official was on TV last night with Laura and explained that the Liberal Caravan puts their babies and women at the front of the mob for the optics, putting soldiers in a very touchy situation.   Sure, they "could" stop them, but the optics would be terrible. If America would have put women and children on the front lines in Normandy, maybe bloodshed could have been saved as the Nazis would not want to be accused of killing defenseless babies.
Click to expand...


Fuck optics.


----------



## OldLady

Maybe Mexico City should have supplied some trash cans.  "Mexico City in ruins."  LOL


----------



## gipper

night_son said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While agree with your sentiment, and fully about the threat posed by the caravan, come on! If you've ever been to Mexico City, well you know certain districts have been trashed since before the 80's.
Click to expand...

...but we need more people illiterate in their native language, with no skills and no education.  Why?  To keep the wonderful D Party alive and well, all while increasing dissension among the American people so the Ruling Class can continue it’s unlimited rule.


----------



## Penelope

gipper said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While agree with your sentiment, and fully about the threat posed by the caravan, come on! If you've ever been to Mexico City, well you know certain districts have been trashed since before the 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but we need more people illiterate in their native language, with no skills and no education.  Why?  To keep the wonderful D Party alive and well, all while increasing dissension among the American people so the Ruling Class can continue it’s unlimited rule.
Click to expand...


The Democrats are not behind any of this, the only ones that get to monopolize on the optics are the GOP and Trump.


----------



## Claudette

miketx said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me shocked I tell ya. Just shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Mexico can't stop them. Then again, maybe all the people who could have are already here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Guatemalan official was on TV last night with Laura and explained that the Liberal Caravan puts their babies and women at the front of the mob for the optics, putting soldiers in a very touchy situation.   Sure, they "could" stop them, but the optics would be terrible. If America would have put women and children on the front lines in Normandy, maybe bloodshed could have been saved as the Nazis would not want to be accused of killing defenseless babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which to me means nothing. Mexico should be stopping them.
Click to expand...


I agree and I'm surprised their military isn't on the ground there.

These invaders are in Mexico illegally and in past days anyone caught illegally in Mexico landed in jail.


----------



## pismoe

miketx said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me shocked I tell ya. Just shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Mexico can't stop them. Then again, maybe all the people who could have are already here.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------   'mexico' doesn't want to Stop them .  Supposedly the Column of invaders is being fed and supplied by 'mexicans' that want to help the invaders .  And of course , that simply is common sense to me .


----------



## gipper

Penelope said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While agree with your sentiment, and fully about the threat posed by the caravan, come on! If you've ever been to Mexico City, well you know certain districts have been trashed since before the 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but we need more people illiterate in their native language, with no skills and no education.  Why?  To keep the wonderful D Party alive and well, all while increasing dissension among the American people so the Ruling Class can continue it’s unlimited rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats are not behind any of this, the only ones that get to monopolize on the optics are the GOP and Trump.
Click to expand...

Good God woman!  Do you ever tire with your partisan bull shit?


----------



## cwise76

Polishprince said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me shocked I tell ya. Just shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Mexico can't stop them. Then again, maybe all the people who could have are already here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Guatemalan official was on TV last night with Laura and explained that the Liberal Caravan puts their babies and women at the front of the mob for the optics, putting soldiers in a very touchy situation.   Sure, they "could" stop them, but the optics would be terrible. If America would have put women and children on the front lines in Normandy, maybe bloodshed could have been saved as the Nazis would not want to be accused of killing defenseless babies.
Click to expand...

Solid logic.... wait, what in the fuck are you talking about now?


----------



## Penelope

gipper said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While agree with your sentiment, and fully about the threat posed by the caravan, come on! If you've ever been to Mexico City, well you know certain districts have been trashed since before the 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but we need more people illiterate in their native language, with no skills and no education.  Why?  To keep the wonderful D Party alive and well, all while increasing dissension among the American people so the Ruling Class can continue it’s unlimited rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats are not behind any of this, the only ones that get to monopolize on the optics are the GOP and Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God woman!  Do you ever tire with your partisan bull shit?
Click to expand...


Well its true isn't it.  No more than ever I am anti the majority of the GOP and Trump.


----------



## pismoe

it makes me smile and shake my head in disbelief at NAIVE who think that 'mexico' has any interest in stopping this Column of Invaders ,   ------  talk about NAIVE people that think mexican government or people Want to stop the invaders .  'mexico' has their own interests and though i get chastised for saying it but mexico is enemy of the USA Ladies and Gents .


----------



## gipper

Penelope said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While agree with your sentiment, and fully about the threat posed by the caravan, come on! If you've ever been to Mexico City, well you know certain districts have been trashed since before the 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but we need more people illiterate in their native language, with no skills and no education.  Why?  To keep the wonderful D Party alive and well, all while increasing dissension among the American people so the Ruling Class can continue it’s unlimited rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats are not behind any of this, the only ones that get to monopolize on the optics are the GOP and Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God woman!  Do you ever tire with your partisan bull shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its true isn't it.  No more than ever I am anti the majority of the GOP and Trump.
Click to expand...

The Ds have even stated they want more illiterate illegals to keep the party alive.  This is what happens when you abandon the working and middle class. They have no choice.


----------



## pismoe

and Now the invading columns are getting on buses and riding in comfort to their next destination .


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> Time to hide under your bed till after the election. LOL.


Lol
That has nothing to do with it, who the hell wants these fucking deadbeats?
The problems they bring with them are unsolvable... There is no way we can afford that shit.

And the caravan is 100% political


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Annex Mexico


----------



## jknowgood

gipper said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While agree with your sentiment, and fully about the threat posed by the caravan, come on! If you've ever been to Mexico City, well you know certain districts have been trashed since before the 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but we need more people illiterate in their native language, with no skills and no education.  Why?  To keep the wonderful D Party alive and well, all while increasing dissension among the American people so the Ruling Class can continue it’s unlimited rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats are not behind any of this, the only ones that get to monopolize on the optics are the GOP and Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God woman!  Do you ever tire with your partisan bull shit?
Click to expand...

No she doesn't.


----------



## Windparadox

`
The caravan is nowhere near Mexico city and at least two weeks away from the US border. They are currently near 
*Santiago Niltepec*. -- *Source*  Once again, USMB, the internet leader in false and fake news.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

These invaders will be kept in tents while they wait for asylum hearings where our judges tell them "fuck you, go home and make Hondurus Great again."


----------



## peach174

Why are they carrying their own countries flag?
Why aren't they carrying American flags?
Something else is behind this.


----------



## dannyboys

Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
George Soros!
Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
Violence, rapes,robbery.
Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.


----------



## Claudette

peach174 said:


> Why are they carrying their own countries flag?
> Why aren't they carrying American flags?
> Something else is behind this.



Yup and I'd like to know who's paying for all of this.

Trucks, food and water. None of that comes cheap for thousands.


----------



## OldLady

dannyboys said:


> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.


Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!  
Oh, please.  Spare me.


----------



## Polishprince

I remember the libs hating the flotillas coming in from Cuba escaping a Real Hell Hole.    They weren't nearly as lionized.   In fact, a lot of them, like little Elian Gonzalez, were sent back at the point of a gun.


----------



## peach174

Claudette said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they carrying their own countries flag?
> Why aren't they carrying American flags?
> Something else is behind this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and I'd like to know who's paying for al of this.
> 
> Trucks, food and water. None of that comes cheap for thousands.
Click to expand...


Most are the citizens who are doing the food and water and trucks.
They demanded busses and Mexico supplied it.
The organizers behind it is the question that needs to be answered.


----------



## pismoe

peach174 said:


> Why are they carrying their own countries flag?
> Why aren't they carrying American flags?
> Something else is behind this.


-------------------------------------------   respectfully asked but Why would you care if invaders carry the American Flag ??   Of course they carry their enemy flag , thats what all invaders do ,    If they carried American Flag they would carry it as a ruse as the laughed at Americans .


----------



## Polishprince

suppose a caravan of Jumbo Jets started arriving from the Russian Federation or Red China unloading thousands of undocumented people from those countries into JFK or Dulles who are just seeking a better life?

Would the libs be just as accommodating?


----------



## Claudette

peach174 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they carrying their own countries flag?
> Why aren't they carrying American flags?
> Something else is behind this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and I'd like to know who's paying for al of this.
> 
> Trucks, food and water. None of that comes cheap for thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most are the citizens who are doing the food and water and trucks.
> They demanded busses and Mexico supplied it.
> The organizers behind it is the question that needs to be answered.
Click to expand...


None of them need to step one foot into America and I hope our military sends them on their way.


----------



## peach174

OldLady said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
Click to expand...




OldLady said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
Click to expand...




OldLady said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
Click to expand...


So ask yourself,  if they are fleeing their country, why they are carrying their countries flag?
They don't love America or it's laws.


----------



## Old Yeller

Sunni Man said:


> Let them cross the border and go straight to San Francisco.
> 
> They will fit right in.  ...




Problem is they may go the shortest route which is SE border cross into Texas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me shocked I tell ya. Just shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Mexico can't stop them. Then again, maybe all the people who could have are already here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Guatemalan official was on TV last night with Laura and explained that the Liberal Caravan puts their babies and women at the front of the mob for the optics, putting soldiers in a very touchy situation.   Sure, they "could" stop them, but the optics would be terrible. If America would have put women and children on the front lines in Normandy, maybe bloodshed could have been saved as the Nazis would not want to be accused of killing defenseless babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck optics.
Click to expand...


   Hell NO!!!!
More optics is a good thing!!


----------



## pismoe

peach174 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they carrying their own countries flag?
> Why aren't they carrying American flags?
> Something else is behind this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and I'd like to know who's paying for al of this.
> 
> Trucks, food and water. None of that comes cheap for thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most are the citizens who are doing the food and water and trucks.
> They demanded busses and Mexico supplied it.
> The organizers behind it is the question that needs to be answered.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   already been posted that in a conversation between VP Mike Pence and a foreign leader from 'honduras , or 'guatamala' the leader said that the 'venezuelans' are funding the Column or Caravan .  Plus of course , the mexicans of all stripes are helping the invaders with food , money , supplies .   If the invasion works the mexicans will be invading the USA next week .


----------



## August West

Polishprince said:


> I remember the libs hating the flotillas coming in from Cuba escaping a Real Hell Hole.    They weren't nearly as lionized.   In fact, a lot of them, like little Elian Gonzalez, were sent back at the point of a gun.


I don`t remember anything of the sort. A judge ordered that he be reunited with his father and today Gonzalez has no regrets. Hell hole or not Cuba is a better place than most of the countries in Central America that have been under the thumb of ruthless dictators for several decades. Dictatorships supported by us.
How Elian Gonzalez Feels Now About His Return to Cuba


----------



## pismoe

Polishprince said:


> suppose a caravan of Jumbo Jets started arriving from the Russian Federation or Red China unloading thousands of undocumented people from those countries into JFK or Dulles who are just seeking a better life?
> 
> Would the libs be just as accommodating?


-----------------------------------------------   Remains to be seen what the TRUMP does  PPrince .


----------



## Windparadox

peach174 said:


> So ask yourself,  if they are fleeing their country, why they are carrying their countries flag?They don't love America or it's laws.


`
Did you ever watch those old news reels of liberated towns and cities during WWII and wonder where the hell they got all those American flags?


----------



## peach174

pismoe said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they carrying their own countries flag?
> Why aren't they carrying American flags?
> Something else is behind this.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------   respectfully asked but Why would you care if invaders carry the American Flag ??   Of course they carry their enemy flag , thats what all invaders do ,    If they carried American Flag they would carry it as a ruse as the laughed at Americans .
Click to expand...




pismoe said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they carrying their own countries flag?
> Why aren't they carrying American flags?
> Something else is behind this.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------   respectfully asked but Why would you care if invaders carry the American Flag ??   Of course they carry their enemy flag , thats what all invaders do ,    If they carried American Flag they would carry it as a ruse as the laughed at Americans .
Click to expand...




pismoe said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they carrying their own countries flag?
> Why aren't they carrying American flags?
> Something else is behind this.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------   respectfully asked but Why would you care if invaders carry the American Flag ??   Of course they carry their enemy flag , thats what all invaders do ,    If they carried American Flag they would carry it as a ruse as the laughed at Americans .
Click to expand...




pismoe said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they carrying their own countries flag?
> Why aren't they carrying American flags?
> Something else is behind this.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------   respectfully asked but Why would you care if invaders carry the American Flag ??   Of course they carry their enemy flag , thats what all invaders do ,    If they carried American Flag they would carry it as a ruse as the laughed at Americans .
Click to expand...


So they carry the Honduras flag because they hate Honduras?

OK


----------



## pismoe

peach174 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ask yourself,  if they are fleeing their country, why they are carrying their countries flag?
> They don't love America or it's laws.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   why should they love America or its laws .  They are foreigners Peach .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ask yourself,  if they are fleeing their country, why they are carrying their countries flag?
> They don't love America or it's laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   why should they love America or its laws .  They are foreigners Peach .
Click to expand...

they are foreigners and they are invading the USA ,   They carry their flag because it is THEIR Flag .


----------



## Claudette

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ask yourself,  if they are fleeing their country, why they are carrying their countries flag?
> They don't love America or it's laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   why should they love America or its laws .  They are foreigners Peach .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are foreigners and they are invading the USA ,   They carry their flag because it is THEIR Flag .
Click to expand...


I'd have to agree.

If they were, as they say, escaping persecution in Honduras I doubt they would be waving that flag.

The whole thing stinks like day old dead fish.


----------



## Moonglow

Big Black Dog said:


> When they get to the US, and they will and also be allowed to enter our country, they should all be made to reside in Nancy Pelosi’s hometown.


Maybe if they camped out on Capitol Hill Congress would get off their collective asses and actually do their jobs..


----------



## Moonglow

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is paying for the trucks and buses to transport them? Who the fuck is paying for at least eight thousand meals a day?
> Who is paying for the cell phones and the $200 Nikes?
> George Soros!
> Already the 'caravan' is becoming a anarchist heaven.
> Violence, rapes,robbery.
> Exactly what these asshole yellow bellies will bring to the US!
> I pity any eight year old girl......or boy in the 'caravan'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soros isn't paying for it.  Many charities are supporting the march.  Some of them, Soros has contributed to.  That's it.  Catholic Charities and other frighteningly subversive progressive groups like them are big supporters, too.
> It's people helping out other human beings, Danny.  The only people benefiting from this are the feral Trump supporters who are getting all ginned up a week before the midterms.  Vote to save our country!
> Oh, please.  Spare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ask yourself,  if they are fleeing their country, why they are carrying their countries flag?
> They don't love America or it's laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   why should they love America or its laws .  They are foreigners Peach .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are foreigners and they are invading the USA ,   They carry their flag because it is THEIR Flag .
Click to expand...

They do own it.


----------



## pismoe

info  on WHO is funding the invading columns or caravan 'link' -------------   Mike Pence: Honduran President Told Me Venezuela Funding Migrant Caravan | Breitbart  ---


----------



## pismoe

Moonglow said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> When they get to the US, and they will and also be allowed to enter our country, they should all be made to reside in Nancy Pelosi’s hometown.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if they camped out on Capitol Hill Congress would get off their collective asses and actually do their jobs..
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   build the WALL and repel invaders  Moonglow .


----------



## pismoe

plus stop ALL importation of ALL third worlders  Moonglow !!


----------



## Moonglow

pismoe said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> When they get to the US, and they will and also be allowed to enter our country, they should all be made to reside in Nancy Pelosi’s hometown.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if they camped out on Capitol Hill Congress would get off their collective asses and actually do their jobs..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   build the WALL and repel invaders  Moonglow .
Click to expand...

I'm too old to be doing any masonry right now.


----------



## Moonglow

pismoe said:


> plus stop ALL importation of ALL third worlders  Moonglow !!


But what will the rich do to pinch labor pennies?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Purge said:


> THIS is what the supposed TENT CITY will look like after ONE DAY of having these diseases vermin rounded up....the answer is they come across  IMMEDIATELY PUT THEM IN BUSSES  and send them back!!!!
> 
> Migrant Caravan passed through Mexico City. The Aftermath.
> 
> *YouTube.com ^ *
> 
> After generously given the refugees food, clothes and hospitality. We're thanked with the remains


Looks like the aftermath of an Obama rally


----------



## pismoe

Too old , yeah I understand . For practical people these invaders probably don't matter too much for old middle class people .  Thats one of my thoughts when i say that its the Youngers that will pay for all the importation of third worlders to the USA  Moonglow .


----------



## pismoe

from what i hear , being middle class is near unobtainable for many young families  Moonglow .


----------



## pismoe

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus stop ALL importation of ALL third worlders  Moonglow !!
> 
> 
> 
> But what will the rich do to pinch labor pennies?
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------   they gotz LOTS of pennies Moonglow .


----------



## Moonglow

pismoe said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus stop ALL importation of ALL third worlders  Moonglow !!
> 
> 
> 
> But what will the rich do to pinch labor pennies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------   they gotz LOTS of pennies Moonglow .
Click to expand...

And they intend on keeping them.


----------



## Moonglow

pismoe said:


> from what i hear , being middle class is near unobtainable for many young families  Moonglow .


Only if they don't want it...My kids have no problem doing it. I had no problem doing it as did my Dad and my grandparents, even during the Great Depression. So don't sell me that propaganda....And I was a high school dropout, and never did finished college...


----------



## peach174

pismoe said:


> info  on WHO is funding the invading columns or caravan 'link' -------------   Mike Pence: Honduran President Told Me Venezuela Funding Migrant Caravan | Breitbart  ---



Yes, and is it just the Honduran Government paying for it, or is the worldwide open boarders organizations helping with that funding.
The open boarders org. is funded by Soros.
George Soros’s Open Border Foundations


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Penelope said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While agree with your sentiment, and fully about the threat posed by the caravan, come on! If you've ever been to Mexico City, well you know certain districts have been trashed since before the 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but we need more people illiterate in their native language, with no skills and no education.  Why?  To keep the wonderful D Party alive and well, all while increasing dissension among the American people so the Ruling Class can continue it’s unlimited rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats are not behind any of this, the only ones that get to monopolize on the optics are the GOP and Trump.
Click to expand...

only reply I can use...


----------



## dannyboys

Imagine working as a carpet layer and earning just enough to pay your bills.
One day you go to the office and there's six young illegals hanging around the back door.
They say they are willing to work doing what you are doing for half the pay.
This is already happening to thousands of low skilled AMERICAN!!!!! workers every day!
This WILL happen to you or someone you know sooner or later.
THINK about that when you go to vote!


----------



## dannyboys

peach174 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> info  on WHO is funding the invading columns or caravan 'link' -------------   Mike Pence: Honduran President Told Me Venezuela Funding Migrant Caravan | Breitbart  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and is it just the Honduran Government paying for it, or is the worldwide open boarders organizations helping with that funding.
> The open boarders org. is funded by Soros.
> George Soros’s Open Border Foundations
Click to expand...

How can the Honduran Government afford to pay for the caravan? The Honduran Government officials have been robbing their own people for decades.
These 'officials' aren't going to pony up the money from their own pockets.


----------



## Intolerant

gipper said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While agree with your sentiment, and fully about the threat posed by the caravan, come on! If you've ever been to Mexico City, well you know certain districts have been trashed since before the 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but we need more people illiterate in their native language, with no skills and no education.  Why?  To keep the wonderful D Party alive and well, all while increasing dissension among the American people so the Ruling Class can continue it’s unlimited rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats are not behind any of this, the only ones that get to monopolize on the optics are the GOP and Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God woman!  Do you ever tire with your partisan bull shit?
Click to expand...

Meth is a hellava drug.


----------



## pismoe

---  Mike Pence: Honduran President Told Me Venezuela Funding Migrant Caravan | Breitbart  ---   Looks like the 'venezuelans' and maybe others but main money comes from the 'venzies' third worlders , mexicans , guats , hondurans but who cares about the funding is my opinion .   soros and mexican government , mexican buritto sellers , prostitutes , little mexican kids  and all mexicans and third worlders are throwing in their 2 cents to fund the invasion but as i asked . Who cares about WHO is funding the invasion except to know that they are Americas enemies .                [or YOUR Enemies]


----------



## pismoe

no one reads the links or am i crazy or wot ??     Unless i am cwazy my link says that the 'venzies' are funding the invasion eh .


----------



## gipper

Intolerant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Honduran Horde is coming here to America,  we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While agree with your sentiment, and fully about the threat posed by the caravan, come on! If you've ever been to Mexico City, well you know certain districts have been trashed since before the 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but we need more people illiterate in their native language, with no skills and no education.  Why?  To keep the wonderful D Party alive and well, all while increasing dissension among the American people so the Ruling Class can continue it’s unlimited rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats are not behind any of this, the only ones that get to monopolize on the optics are the GOP and Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God woman!  Do you ever tire with your partisan bull shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meth is a hellava drug.
Click to expand...

Yes the truth is hard to accept for many Americans, and the Ruling Class takes advantages of them.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I don't hire illegal Mexicans. I did a job to help an old friend out, and he picked up an illegal Mexican for labor.

During the course of the day, said illegal Mexican set an aluminum ladder directly on an electric service wire.

440 volts with almost unlimited amperage.

This is not a good thing.

No.

He couldn't understand what I was yelling. Lucky for him the insulation was intact.

I'll hire most people that want to work, but not illegal Mexicans.


----------



## Meathead

The Purge said:


> THIS is what the supposed TENT CITY will look like after ONE DAY of having these diseases vermin rounded up....the answer is they come across  IMMEDIATELY PUT THEM IN BUSSES  and send them back!!!!
> 
> Migrant Caravan passed through Mexico City. The Aftermath.
> 
> *YouTube.com ^ *
> 
> After generously given the refugees food, clothes and hospitality. We're thanked with the remains


It looks like the droppings of Gypsies as we have here in Central Europe.


----------



## Marion Morrison

They've already robbed a couple Mexican stores. Where are the Federalies?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

W


Marion Morrison said:


> I don't hire illegal Mexicans. I did a job to help an old friend out, and he picked up an illegal Mexican for labor.
> 
> During the course of the day, said illegal Mexican set an aluminum ladder directly on an electric service wire.
> 
> 440 volts with almost unlimited amperage.
> 
> This is not a good thing.
> 
> No.
> 
> He couldn't understand what I was yelling. Lucky for him the insulation was intact.
> 
> I'll hire most people that want to work, but not illegal Mexicans.


While working for the fire alarm that serviced the Bureau of Prisons Head Quarters(BOP), we were called in, because they BOP wanted to do some upgrades to the building that involved doing new wiring for sound system and lighting.  We came in and talked to the foreman, who was only partially cognizant of English and we told them that any piping with a  RED STRIPE on it was off limits because that was the Fire Alarm System not A/V.  The foreman just shook his head and got his non English speaking group to go at it.  Within 24 hours we were notified that we had a trouble on the system, so we drove over and found out that every pipe with a RED STRIPE on it was cut out and thrown away.  That 2 million dollar project turned into a 50 million dollar project, that was taken from our tax dollars....Next time you see a non English speaking person, just thank him for that...


----------



## The Purge

Marion Morrison said:


> They've already robbed a couple Mexican stores. Where are the Federalies?


Getting 25% of the take!


----------

